# MSc Chemistry But Experienced as Medical Radiation Technologist



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi......

I would like to get your comments for someone I am trying to migrate to Canada.

The problem with the applicant is that his education does not match with his profession. For :3215: Medical Radiation Technologists: he does not has relevant education. On the other hand he is not having experience of Chemist relevant to MSc Chemistry....

Is it possible he is still elegible to apply?


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm not my area of expertise but my instinct would be to go where the experience and profession is. Because thats what really counts what he's actually doing and how many years experience doing it he has.
Maybe an immigration consultant or lawyer on here could offer advice?


kkmm said:


> Hi......
> 
> I would like to get your comments for someone I am trying to migrate to Canada.
> 
> ...


----------

